# Virtual Cyrillic Keyboard - On-screen



## mach 0.0013137

Found this which has proved useful when trying to get a translation of cyrillic script from photos..... Virtual Cyrillic keyboard - on-screen


----------



## Roger

Right OK,Mach...

As my keyboard is dyslexic....your punishment will be to translate that Agat paperwork you sent me recently!

I want it accurate too









Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger said:


> Right OK,Mach...
> 
> As my keyboard is dyslexic....your punishment will be to translate that Agat paperwork you sent me recently!
> 
> I want it accurate too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger


Alright Roger










*Инструкции Для Работать Вахту Стопа Agat Обмотайте верхнюю крону полно вверх. *

Начать вахту для того чтобы отжать вниз верхнюю крону раз.

Для того чтобы остановить вахту, отожмите вниз верхнюю крону снова раз.

Повторить старт давления, верхняя крона.

Для того чтобы переустановить вахту, отожмите вторую (малую) крону.

*Instructions For Operating The Agat Stop Watch*

Wind the top crown fully up.

To start the watch; press down the top crown once.

To stop the watch; press down the top crown again.

To restart; press the top crown again.

To reset the watch; press the second (small) crown.

I hope this helps


----------



## Roger

yes OK....

but that isn,t from the Agat









and what about the other 9 paragraphs?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger said:


> yes OK....
> 
> but that isn,t from the Agat


I summarized











> and what about the other 9 paragraphs?


 Mostly stuff about how it`s the best stop watch in the history of time, that it has been tested to destruction in the Soviet space program and military sheep dog trials also that Ivan, Juri or Svetlana of the Quality Control Department have used it to boil their eggs blah,blah, blah


----------



## Roger

In summary then....

you have parted with a valuable and irreplaceable slice of Russian history without even heeding the written orders....

I'll bring you a beefburger when we visit you in Lubyanka


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It`s ok Roger I had permission from Nikolay Patrushev, head of the FSB (Federalnaya Sluzhba Bezopasnosti)


----------



## Roger

OK...that is acceptable then!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roger said:


> OK...that is acceptable then!


If there`s any problem just pop in and see a member of his staff


----------

